# how do you sex parrots and other similar birds?



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

as the title says? : victory:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Depends on which species.

Budgies, males have blue above their beaks, females cere is brown. 

Eclectus parrot, sexually dimorphic

Eclectus Parrot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most parrots, greys, amazons, cockatoos, macaws ect, via surgical or more commonly these day's DNA sexing. 

Some people go off behavior, but not reliable.

Some parakeets, can be sexed via markings of adults, like ringnecks.

Some people also vent sex, the space between the pelvic bones is wider in females, than males, but hit & miss.


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

DNA sexing works for most birds, simply pull a few breast feathers from the bird before sealing them in a bag and sending them off to your vet or similar.

These guys offer DNA sexing:
Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

chrisalty said:


> DNA sexing works for most birds, simply pull a few breast feathers from the bird before sealing them in a bag and sending them off to your vet or similar.
> 
> These guys offer DNA sexing:
> Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals


 
that was a good site but soo hard to find what you need on their price list. 

also when you breed a species that comes under cities licencing how do you register new babies??


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

mcdougle said:


> that was a good site but soo hard to find what you need on their price list.
> 
> also when you breed a species that comes under cities licencing how do you register new babies??


Every time I want something from them I just email them with what I want and my address for them to forward price lists and sample kits to, it has worked for me so far with faecal floats and getting my birds of prey DNA sexed.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

chrisalty said:


> Every time I want something from them I just email them with what I want and my address for them to forward price lists and sample kits to, it has worked for me so far with faecal floats and getting my birds of prey DNA sexed.


 
how much does it usually cost you for the sexing then? they have such a massive list i couldn't find it?


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

This is from the original email I got off them

" We need a feather pluck taken from the chest area, there has to be feather pulp on the end of the feathers as this is where we get the DNA from. The cost is £29.00 plus VAT.

You can use a plastic bag you have at home as long as its clean. Just write on some paper who you are and what test you want or you can download a form from our website www.palsvetlab.co.uk "

I personally use deal bags to send mine off in but obviously you can only buy them in bulk


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

chrisalty said:


> This is from the original email I got off them
> 
> " We need a feather pluck taken from the chest area, there has to be feather pulp on the end of the feathers as this is where we get the DNA from. The cost is £29.00 plus VAT.
> 
> ...


plus vat means it still needs adding on top right? which is normaly about 20%ish?? but sound like a good price, though i have nothing to compare it too, whats the average price for dna testing?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

mcdougle said:


> plus vat means it still needs adding on top right? which is normaly about 20%ish?? but sound like a good price, though i have nothing to compare it too, whats the average price for dna testing?


Plus VAT does indeed mean you have to add it on. It is 20% so therefore its £29 plus £5.80 making a total £34.80.


----------



## kjmsafc (Apr 25, 2013)

avian biotech, send you free keits to take samples. I think it is around £17.50 for 1 test, gets cheaper the more you have to send.


----------

